# Looking to learn the business of plowing/landscaping!



## Nick Saunders (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm currently residing in the upstate NY area. I want to get into the landscaping/plowing business sometime in the future. I am looking to get some experience in both aspects. I'm 23 years old, and have experience mowing and trimming, but not planting, plowing, etc. Just looking for an opportunity, in the northeast, to learn the business from a professional. Very hard working, ready to learn every aspect!


----------

